
V8 JavaScript Engine: jank busters part 2: Orinoco - zbjornson
http://v8project.blogspot.com/2016/04/jank-busters-part-two-orinoco.html?m=1
======
cpeterso
The Gmail benchmark dashboard linked from this article is best viewed in
Chrome. The page won't load in Firefox, IE11, Edge, or Safari.

[https://chromeperf.appspot.com/report?sid=d56a657cd1ca3c0b04...](https://chromeperf.appspot.com/report?sid=d56a657cd1ca3c0b0435b2b37c0c731f49f987ab5454ab1ffd63b4ee1faefa62&start_rev=381139&end_rev=383898)

